# Newer Bobcat 200 lb Weight Kit



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

Guys unloading some of my leftover stuff taking up space that I no longer need.
I have a weight kit for newer S model bobcats not sure if they will work on older ones.
Only had on my machine for a short time. $200/bo.

Local Pickup in Philadelphia Pa only. Has to be too heavy to be economical to ship.
Shoot me a text for pictures. 215-266-9277


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

ttt


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

ttt


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

ttt anyone?


----------

